# Development



## nprevette420 (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there any Gingerbread devolpment happening? Or is it dead on this phone?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Honestly, most of the devs I believe has moved onto 4G phones, the Galaxy S3, or the Galaxy Nexus, or something. I doubt much is happening to our phone anymore.


----------

